# Sunrise 2 bei .eu Domain: Vorabregistration des Nachnamens



## Paula (7. Februar 2006)

Servus zusammen,

ich wollte mal nachhorchen ob von euch jemand bereits Erfahrungen bei der Vorabregistration der .eu Domain gemacht hat.

Im Speziellem interessiert mich die Vorabregistration des Nachnamens. In den Sunriseregeln  im Abschnitt 12 habe ich es so verstanden, dass es ausreicht, wenn ich Bescheinigung von meiner Gemeinde zur Vergabestelle schicke. Kann mir dies jemand hier bestätigen oder hat es eventuell jemand anders verstanden?


Im Vorab vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

